# Norethisterone treatment



## lightofhope (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi girls - just need an answer asap please - does anybody know how long you take the Norethisterone tablets for when starting on the flare protocol? Also what is the time frame between last scan and HCG injection - is it a matter of days or more or less straight after?. Im waiting to have a phone consult with my clinic (i haven't started treatment yet but just wondered if any FF may get an answer to me in the meatime?). Many thanks x


----------



## Quest (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi,
Not logged on for a while so just read your post. I took norethisterone for 10 days before stimming drugs. I have had a quite a few IVF 
cycles and the time between my last scan and my HCG jab has differed.....sometimes later that night, the following night or 2 days later. you take it 36 hours before EC...so just depends on how your follies are doing  

Good Luck

Quest


----------

